# Barn door



## The wife!




----------



## benhasajeep

Excellent picture.


----------



## snowbear

Nice job.


----------



## The wife!

snowbear said:


> Nice job.


Thank you.


----------



## limr

Nice! I really like the composition. Really great lines and shapes.


----------



## razashaikh

Nice Click


----------



## jcdeboever

Sweet


----------



## timor

I don't get it. Is my screen going bad ? All I see is flat picture of unclear subject in quite muddy shades of gray. And what are the darkened areas in lower left and upper right corners ?
(Dammit, I feel like party pooper.  )


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I really like any winter scene with evergreens. Yours is especially nice with the rugged old door. How did it do in the fair?


----------



## sleist

timor said:


> I don't get it. Is my screen going bad ? All I see is flat picture of unclear subject in quite muddy shades of gray. And what are the darkened areas in lower left and upper right corners ?
> (Dammit, I feel like party pooper.  )




Hmm.  Ya, I think I agree with you.  Nice subject matter, but the odd vignette(?) is very distracting to me.
OP states they were just learning Photoshop.  I wonder if they would do things differently now, assuming they have a better handle on things of course.

But then again they seem happy with it so that's all that matters I suppose.


----------



## Light Guru

The heavy vignetting feels unnatural.


----------



## benhasajeep

The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.


----------



## sleist

benhasajeep said:


> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.



Meaning what exactly?  What was the competition?  Was there any?  Who were the judges?  How drunk were they?
You can't answer any of these questions.

I'm not trying to dis the photo (apart from my stated issues with it), I just feel like your reasoning is flawed.
Liking something because others like something is Facebook logic.


----------



## sleist

So my opinion is wrong because you disagree with me.  Got it.


----------



## benhasajeep

Dude don't be an ASS.  You already said you didn't like it and why.  And you are dissing it / insulting it, by questioning how drunk the judges were?  And yes I can answer the questions!


----------



## benhasajeep

sleist said:


> So my opinion is wrong because you disagree with me.  Got it.



Uh, I never mentioned your post!  I never said I disagreed with anyone on it!  As you were not the only one!   I only replied it won a ribbon at a Fair.  Your the one insulting it after I posted it won a ribbon!  

You don't like it.  You voiced it.  Nuff said.


----------



## Light Guru

sleist said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning what exactly?  What was the competition?  Was there any?  Who were the judges?
Click to expand...


Yup local fair competitions are pointless.  They are heavily bias as to what kind of tings the judges like (and the judges may not even be photographers. 

For example.  I entered a state fair once and when looking at the winners of the landscape category I noticed that the winners happened to have people in them (not typical for a landscape).  I looked up who the judges were and they were all people photographers.


----------



## sleist

My response was not regarding the image.  It was regarding the fact that you imply that my opinion is unjustified based on the opinions of others.
I don't really care what awards this may have won.  My opinions regarding it are still my opinions and you can disagree all you wish.


----------



## Light Guru

benhasajeep said:


> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.



From this i take it that you know the person who t took the photo.  The OP's user name is "The Wife" so my guess is she is your wife.  

If you cant take others giving negative opinions of her photos then you should not be following her on the forum.


----------



## benhasajeep

Light Guru said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning what exactly?  What was the competition?  Was there any?  Who were the judges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup local fair competitions are pointless.  They are heavily bias as to what kind of tings the judges like (and the judges may not even be photographers.
> 
> For example.  I entered a state fair once and when looking at the winners of the landscape category I noticed that the winners happened to have people in them (not typical for a landscape).  I looked up who the judges were and they were all people photographers.
Click to expand...

The local photography club runs the photo competitions!

Hahahaha, photo snobbery at it's finest.  Have to be a photographer to determine if a picture is truely a good photograph or not.

There is a reason my first reply to this post was what it was for this picture.  And several people on this site knows why!


----------



## benhasajeep

Light Guru said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this i take it that you know the person who t took the photo.  The OP's user name is "The Wife" so my guess is she is your wife.
> 
> If you cant take others giving negative opinions of her photos then you should not be following her on the forum.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is my wife.  I NEVER mentioned you nor him, or the third person who had made a comment about the picture not quite being up to snuff.  I ONLY posted without quotes, it won a dammed ribbon.  HE then asked how drunk the judges were, was there even any competition, and who the judges were.  Clearly he values his opinion over anyone elses!  Even when not challenged!

And to answer some of his questions - The photo competition was run by the local PHOTOGRAPHY club and judged by them (we are not members).  It was part of the State Fair in Bangor.  The photo competion took an entire hall in the convention center!


----------



## benhasajeep

sleist said:


> My response was not regarding the image.  It was regarding the fact that you imply that my opinion is unjustified based on the opinions of others.
> I don't really care what awards this may have won.  My opinions regarding it are still my opinions and you can disagree all you wish.



I never quoted or mentioned you or anyone else!  I only said it won a ribbon!  I never challenged your opinion in any way.  Nor did I challenge either of the other two who made a comment they didn't feel it was that good!

You inserted yourself!

Also - I did a similar post for 2 of her other pictures.  That they won ribbons and or published in local paper.  I quoted no one in any of those posts.  I only added they won ribbons!


----------



## sleist

benhasajeep said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My response was not regarding the image.  It was regarding the fact that you imply that my opinion is unjustified based on the opinions of others.
> I don't really care what awards this may have won.  My opinions regarding it are still my opinions and you can disagree all you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never quoted or mentioned you or anyone else!  I only said it won a ribbon!  I never challenged your opinion in any way.  Nor did I challenge either of the other two who made a comment they didn't feel it was that good!
> 
> You inserted yourself!
Click to expand...


Actually, _*you*_ inserted yourself.  You tried to invalidate negative opinions by adding history that was not part of the discussion up to that point.
Had you just left it all alone it might have been a normal discussion of art - people have differing opinions and honest discussions regarding perspectives based on varying experiences.

But nope.  I'm an ass because your wife won an award at a country fair and I'm not moved to change my mind.

Super.


----------



## limr

Play nice or go sleep it off, kids.


----------



## benhasajeep

sleist said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My response was not regarding the image.  It was regarding the fact that you imply that my opinion is unjustified based on the opinions of others.
> I don't really care what awards this may have won.  My opinions regarding it are still my opinions and you can disagree all you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never quoted or mentioned you or anyone else!  I only said it won a ribbon!  I never challenged your opinion in any way.  Nor did I challenge either of the other two who made a comment they didn't feel it was that good!
> 
> You inserted yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, _*you*_ inserted yourself.  You tried to invalidate negative opinions by adding history that was not part of the discussion up to that point.
> Had you just left it all alone it might have been a normal discussion of art - people have differing opinions and honest discussions regarding perspectives based on varying experiences.
> 
> But nope.  I'm an ass because your wife won an award at a country fair and I'm not moved to change my mind.
> 
> Super.
Click to expand...

So, let me get this straight.  You can post a comment you do not like it.  And was never challenged for that comment.  But if I post it won an award without quoting anything or anyone.  You are saying by doing that, I was attacking you, without mentioning you or others?  WOW!!!  So, can anyone make a possitive comment comment about the picture without your permission first?


----------



## limr

Folks, that's enough.


----------



## Overread

As the photo is removed the thread is now locked.

All users please remember that ALL of the galleries are open to critique. By posting photos you agree to allow other users to comment/critique your work. If you do no wish for critique you can use the Just for Fun gallery
Just For Fun!

I would also like to remind users to remain respectful at all times toward each other. Choose your language carefully and be polite, there is no need to resort to crude comments that can result in a disagreement.


----------



## timor




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

benhasajeep said:


> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.



Thank you for answering MY QUESTION. If others were not so conceited as to only read their own posts, they would have seen you were answering MY QUESTION.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hey, how did you unlock this thread


----------



## The wife!

dxqcanada said:


> Hey, how did you unlock this thread


I traded them some of Ben's camera equipment.


----------



## The wife!

Photography is not always about focus, subject, aperture, and lighting. For me photography is art. It won't be liked or speak to everyone the same way but it does not mean its wrong or bad work.
This particular photo has come to mean/speak a lot to me and many people I work with.
When people are in a dark place and the darkness is creeping in around you it is hard to see the light. The light is always there you just need to look up for it. When you feel like there is no way out there is a door or a window you just need to look for it. When you can't escape your thoughts or the past there is always a fresh clean start like a freshly fallen snow. There is a clean new begining. You just need to look for it.

As a massage therapist I work with a lot of people dealing with strees, depression and anxiety. So I have it hanging in my therapy room. I have had discussions with cliens sharing this photo. I may make it a postcard with what I just wrote above and make it avalabe for people who need it.

Photography is so much more than tecnical things, it is art. I hope everyone can have a photo that speeks so deeply to them. Perfection is something I don't see as achevable, its somthing you can strive for but like a building Jeep there is always somthing to improve on.


----------



## benhasajeep

The wife! said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how did you unlock this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I traded them some of Ben's camera equipment.
Click to expand...


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, this thread is going to get locked again ... for real this time


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> The printed and framed version won 2nd place for special edditing in a local fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for answering MY QUESTION. If others were not so conceited as to only read their own posts, they would have seen you were answering MY QUESTION.
Click to expand...


Let's not start that whole mess up again please!  The OP requested the thread be continued in order to discuss the photo, not to rehash or restart the previous argument.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Yes, Ma'am. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## terri

dxqcanada said:


> Hey, how did you unlock this thread


She wanted a chance to express what this image means to her, and she has spoken about it very eloquently.   For her and others who have viewed it, it touches certain emotions in a personal, meaningful way.

Can any of us ask more from any art that we've produced?   Wayyyy too much attention is given to simple technical aspects these days, when art has always been meant as a tool for _communication_.   

In this regard, the photo is a great success.


----------



## timor

terri said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how did you unlock this thread
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a chance to express what this image means to her, and she has spoken about it very eloquently.   For her and others who have viewed it, it touches certain emotions in a personal, meaningful way.
> 
> Can any of us ask more from any art that we've produced?   Wayyyy too much attention is given to simple technical aspects these days, when art has always been meant as a tool for _communication_.
> 
> In this regard, the photo is a great success.
Click to expand...

Yes and no Terri.
Yes, comments on emotional value of this picture for the photographer surely bring some understanding. A thing I was suspecting all the way as me to, I have many very imperfect technically, but very emotional (at least at the time) photographs. And I am still taking them.
Nevertheless presenting to wide public a picture which is missing the "communicational" standards of a photograph will always create question marks. Art is not only in emotional values, art is also in perfection of execution which bring own emotional values, more universal values, values speaking to many people. Values, which may lead everyone towards intended by the photographer goal.
It is not easy to talk nowadays about feelings. Like people are afraid to uncover themselves. Understandable. But this is why we talk about technicalities and aesthetics. This are tools to express feelings.


----------



## terri

Appreciate the comments.   But when you mention "perfection of execution" we often move towards the subjective rather than the objective.   Many of the comments here found the image pleasing as it was presented, no technical issues with focus or exposure.   It is the additional processing, her personal touch, that some here found fault with.   She hadn't articulated her reasons for this, so the questions were left unanswered at that time.

Whether or not you agree that her processing of the photo supports her vision is subjective.   Apparently the photo has touched many of her clients, as well as some of the members here.  But not everyone.   I would argue that even had she employed those "universal values" you mention, it's still unlikely that everyone would have the same reaction to it.   Art doesn't work that way.

I tend to think we're saying the same thing, actually, whether we're in agreement about this photo or not.


----------



## sleist

Hello there ... 

My apologies for any perceived nastiness on my part.

Regarding the photo and my issues with the processing.  I find the processing, specifically the areas of light and dark, to be distracting, as they appear unnatural to my eye.  The scene itself is pleasing, as I stated in my original post, but the light and dark make no sense to my eye. 

If the OP had trudged into the woods with a pinhole camera and created a photo, the vignette on that image may have been equally distracting, but it would not have been a choice made in post, but rather a limitation imposed by the chosen tools.  Perhaps the reaction may not be justifiable, but I am more accepting of that as a creative "choice" than what I see here.  As a counterpoint to that, had the OP trudged into the woods with her cell phone and applied a pinhole filter in post, I would not feel quite as accepting of that.

I often state that an image should be judged on its own merits and the means of producing it not be taken into account, so this seems to challenge that belief - at least with respect to my pinhole/cell phone analogy.  I suppose I will need to ponder that a bit...

Anyhoo, I don't like the processing.  That said, congrats on the prize - seriously.  

Now I know folks don't want to revisit the other piece of this thread, but since I kind of caused it all maybe I get a pass for hopefully putting it to bed?  I will use an analogy again so as not to unintentionally start another brouhaha.  (I actually looked up the spelling of that).

I have given, in the past, negative critique on an image in a forum.  I have been told that I must be wrong (clueless I think was the term) because the image had been purchased by several people.  Now, I may have been wrong (or clueless),  but it was not because some unknown person had money and a different perspective.   A paying customer is not a valid justification for anything except making a living.

I can't read minds, but I do wonder if the "drunk" portion of my description of the judges might have been taken more seriously/differently than it was intended.  I was only trying to present an over-the-top example of why people I don't know should not have any impact on my point of view simply because they disagree.  I think that maybe someone thought I meant that you would have to be drunk to like this image, and that was not what I was trying to say.

That's all.  Time for dinner and a beer.


----------

